# Problem mit "emerge -uD world"

## eCaf

Ich habe ein Problem, zu dem es schon andere Threads im Forum gibt, mit ähnlichen Fehlermeldungen, alllerdings gab es dort keine Lösung des Problems.

Das Problem tritt bei einem "emerge -uD world" auf, ein einfaches "emerge -u world" funzt.

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "virtual/linux-sources" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild net-im/kopete-0.7.4

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

bash-2.05b#
```

Zunächst habe ich kopete deinstalliert, dann trat das Problem wieder auf, nur dass anstatt kopete, ein anderes Programm dort stand. Dieses habe ich dann auch wieder deinstalliert und noch ein anderes Programm verursachte das Problem angeblich.

Also habe ich nach einem "emerge sync" verschiedene Versionen von portage installiert, das hat auch nichts geholfen.

Dann habe ich "nvidia-kernel" deinstalliert, trotzdem trat das gleich Problem mit der oben angegebenen Verion auf, obwohl kein nvidia-kernel installiert war! Auch andere Verionen des nvidia-kernels haben nichts gebracht.

Dann habe ich die kernel-sources neuinstalliert bzw. verschiedene Versionen installiert und die Kernel neukompiliert, auch das hat nicht gefunzt.

Ich habe keine Ideen mehr, habt ihr vielleicht welche oder wisst eine Lösung?

Danke für jede Hilfe!

----------

## piquadrat

Der Portage Tree scheint im Moment etwas korrupt zu sein...bei mir kommt:

```
Calculating world dependencies -

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/alsa".

!!! Problem with ebuild kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.1.4-r1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Ich denke, das Problem sollte in ein paar Stunden nach einem "emerge sync" von selber verschwinden...

----------

## mario88

```
root@workstation mario # emerge -up world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "virtual/x11" have been masked.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-3.2.3" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild x11-libs/qt-3.2.3

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Und es kommt jetzt nach mehreren emerge sync's immer noch   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## piquadrat

Nur Geduld. Spätestens im Lauf von morgen wird sich das Problem schon lösen  :Smile: 

----------

## mario88

Also bei mir gehts noch immer nicht   :Sad: 

----------

## amne

Anscheinend gibt es da einige Probleme mit diversen Maskierungen, es gibt auch einen englischen Thread dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110936

Vielleicht hilft kann der weiterhelfen.

----------

## hopfe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating world dependencies -
> 
> !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "virtual/x11" have been masked.
> ...

 

Ich hatte letzte Woche genau das selbe Problem. Ich habe einfach das entsprechende ebuild gelöscht und danach ein emerge sync gemacht. Seitdem klappt es wieder.

----------

## eCaf

 *amne wrote:*   

> Anscheinend gibt es da einige Probleme mit diversen Maskierungen, es gibt auch einen englischen Thread dazu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110936
> 
> Vielleicht hilft kann der weiterhelfen.

 

Danke für den Tipp!

Das Problem scheint gewesen zu sein, dass die gaming-sources (warum auch immer) "gemaskt" wurden. Ich habe also die gaminig-sources deinstalliert, was aber nichts geholfen hat. Also habe ich die Datei /var/cache/edb/virtuals editiert, indem ich den Eintrag "sys-kernel/gaming-sources" rausgenommen habe.

Ich verwende jetzt die gentoo-sources und alles läuft wieder.

----------

## mario88

Ich hab bei mir einfach qt-3.2.3 in die /usr/portage/profiles/packages.mask eingetragen und jetzt gehts wieder. Aber das ist doch schon fast mehr als Quick'n'Dirty oder   :Confused: 

----------

## CybeRDukE

ich hatte das problem auch gerade mit den em8300-modules. 

nun hab ich einfach ein emerge vanilla-sources gemacht und jetzt funzt emerge -uUD world wieder.

und da ich ja weterhin die ck-sources verwenden kann, kann ich mit dem zusaetzlichen kernel-packet ganz gut leben.

ich hoffe, es hilft euch auch weiter

----------

## kriz

```

Calculating world dependencies \

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/linux-sources".

!!! Problem with ebuild games-fps/quake3-cpma-1.1

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

selbst wenn ich portage neu anlege per sync ist das problem nicht zu fixen.

eintraege in die package.mask helfen auch nicht weiter.

mfg

----------

## piquadrat

Hast du womöglich mehrere Kernelsourcen in deinem Worldfile? Falls ja, unmerge mal alle ausser derjenigen, die du gerade am laufen hast (auch alte Versionen des laufenden Kernels).

cat /var/cache/edb/world | grep sys-kernel

sollte dir anzeigen, welche Kernel installiert sind. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das worldfile dort ist, wo ich meine. Sitze grad nicht an einem Gentoo.

Bei mir hat das geholfen...

----------

